# Adoption



## Blake Bowden (Jan 17, 2010)

Why is adoption SOOOOO expensive? The wife and I have discussed adopting a little girl for years, but the expenses can be prohibitive.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 17, 2010)

We have friends who have had their twin nieces almost since birth, and its still prohibitively expensive to make it formal.


----------



## JTM (Jan 20, 2010)

how much are we talkin about and what does it go to?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 20, 2010)

check with Hope Cottage in Dallas...


----------



## owls84 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have two friends that can't have children and they quoted $40,000.00. That to me is stupid. They are saving for it. Its sad.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jan 25, 2010)

owls84 said:


> I have two friends that can't have children and they quoted $40,000.00. That to me is stupid. They are saving for it. Its sad.


 
This is a policy that is impractical, unethical,and immoral. I wish I could say that it is also illegal. How can we as Masons "cheerfully conform" to a law or a governmental sanction as this?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 26, 2010)

Maybe the focus is on lining pockets, not what's best for the kids.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 27, 2010)

dont forget there is also a cost to the agency to do investigations and in some cases house the child or pay for foster care until a family is found.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 27, 2010)

I think the cost is an ugly thing - but I have to admit, if all of those repeated investigations weren't done, the moment something bad happened there would be a firestorm.  Chances are, they are in response to firestorms.

I think this falls in the category of what the state/community should pay for.

I'm not sure about the structure of Orphanages or if they even still exist, but if we pay for those, there's a cost analysis to be done on lowering the cost.  Ignoring "business" I'd subsidize  it anyway, because the child is a child and because they are a future adult, worker, contributor.  Then again, I'm damn near a socialist.


----------

